# Expat Groups & Activities Nerja, Spain



## mc2images (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi, we are considering moving to the Nerja area of the Costa Del Sol in Spain - we love Andalucia and have visited many times. To help us make the final decision we are coming over for 2 months in May & June'15 & trying 'living there' rather than just holiday. We wondered if there are any Social Groups and Group Activities (Sport, Music, Art, Photography, Walking, Cooking etc) that we could get involved in while out there to help to make new friends and get more information from those who have done it! Or just point us in the right direction

Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mc2images said:


> Hi, we are considering moving to the Nerja area of the Costa Del Sol in Spain - we love Andalucia and have visited many times. To help us make the final decision we are coming over for 2 months in May & June'15 & trying 'living there' rather than just holiday. We wondered if there are any Social Groups and Group Activities (Sport, Music, Art, Photography, Walking, Cooking etc) that we could get involved in while out there to help to make new friends and get more information from those who have done it! Or just point us in the right direction
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance


There are dozens of such groups in Nerja, covering all kinds of interests and activities. Have a look at the online version of this local free magazine, which always carries a couple of pages listing them all:-


SOLTalk


----------



## mc2images (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks for the information.


----------

